# Crawlspace with Stucco to the Ground



## PranaSix (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a crawlspace with my 1940s home and the last owner decided to plywood, lath, and stucco the exterior wall all the way down to the ground. There are vents, however, his means that moisture, termites, etc have an express way through my walls. I am considering taking a circular saw and cutting 6"s around the perimeter of the house. I would probably use two different blades, one to go through the stucco and lath and then another for the plywood. I am struggling to figure out a way to make this visually appealing and also a way to "cap" the bottom lip to ensure no moisture will travel up from the bottom. I was then thinking that  could use polyurethane faux brick panels to trim the bottom and not be concerned with it touching the ground. I know I'm over thinking this, so I welcome alternate solutions. Thanks!

I can probably get some pics if needed.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Last spec I saw on stucco or any EIFS wall finish was 12" off finished grade. Go to a local masonary supply store, they should have a edge you can use on the bottom of the stucco...and welcome to House Repair Talk.


----------



## PranaSix (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will make sure to be 12" above grade and not just 6". Any suggestions on making the concrete piers look decent?


----------

